# Community > Clubs >  Northland shooting range

## Taco

Dear Members,

Who can provide me with the number of the farmer near Oromahoe who has the shooting range? I have been there once but lost the number / name of the person.

Kr Taco

----------


## TARGEX

I can but message me at targex10.1@gmail.com & I'll send you the details you want.
Not sure if he would want his ph number etc spread all around.
Cheers

----------

